# Tv ?



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a question for anyone that can help me I have an opportunity to buy and brand new in box Mitsubishi WD-73733 73" 1080p DLP HDTV for a very cheap price. I know the TV is around 4 years old or so but its brand new and in box. Question is is the TV worth buying at all or just pass up the deal and keep what I have now. I have a Samsung 46" LCD TV with 1080p 120 htz the touch of color one made around 08' I believe. I pretty much watch movies and play games. The TV will be my main TV for theater watching. I just need some help with this as I have no clue at all. The TV reviews are great but I'm just not sure if buying a older TV like that is worth it compared to the newer ones.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think the fact that it is "old" should deter you from taking a hard look at it. If it supports 1080p, has HDMI inputs, and is generally well reviewed, why not? My questions would be:

1. Can you demo it? This is a must. 

2. What is the price and what else would you put that money toward? If this is only a few hundred and you have that laying around, it is probably worth the stretch to tie you over for a couple of years. But if you're looking at north of a grand, and you have plans for a major upgrade/overhaul for your home theater in the near term, you might be better off putting that money aside for the Big Picture (both literally and figuratively). You can get a very nice projector setup with $1k.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Before you consider it, you should price a new Mitsu DLP. Not that old is bad, but if you can't get it for half the price of a new one, then I'd pass, but that's just my opinion.

You can get a big screen with 3D support new for under a grand now.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6277536&CatId=1830


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

1. I can not demo it cause it is in original box in a warehouse.
2. The price would be between $900-1200. Yes I would be just getting TV for the hell of it. In future I would love to have a great projector set up but that prob wont happen for a couple of years, as of right now I live in an apartment and dont think I could get a projector or that is what I would be looking towards and I also dont know much about projectors nor what is a good deal and what to look for or if I could even get on at all.

Just not sure what to do for that time thats all. Just want to make sure that with what the TV will cost if ill be happy with it as my Samsung 46" LCD TV that I have now or if this new TV will even be better than what I have I def do not want to go backwards in quality just to get bigger size. I want this deal to be worth everything in price and quality or I will walk away.


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Generic said:


> Before you consider it, you should price a new Mitsu DLP. Not that old is bad, but if you can't get it for half the price of a new one, then I'd pass, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> You can get a big screen with 3D support new for under a grand now.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6277536&CatId=1830


Like I just posted above Im not in the real market of getting a new TV. I just thought it sounded like a great deal especially since it is brand new, in original box and has never been used. I also do not care about the 3D experience either. I was just looking at the TV as an upgrade for my Samsung touch of color 46" LCD 120htz TV that is around the same age. Im just wondering if its even worth the money to get it or not and if I was to get it would I be happy with it so that I can still get some good yrs out of it too as I have done with my Samsung.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I think the real point here is that 1000-1200 for the Mitsu isn't really that great a deal as the current model is selling for less than $1000.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

How cheap is cheap? I was just trying to give you an ideal on how much new DLPs go for, for a price comparison.

Did you find B stock from a retailer? As far as I know, a warranty starts when something is sold, not how old it is, so if you can get a warranty, and a good price, it could be worth it.

Can you get a good demo first? LCD should have better brightness during the day, but a DLP can still look great. Not sure on black levels...


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Generic said:


> How cheap is cheap? I was just trying to give you an ideal on how much new DLPs go for, for a price comparison.
> 
> Did you find B stock from a retailer? As far as I know, a warranty starts when something is sold, not how old it is, so if you can get a warranty, and a good price, it could be worth it.
> 
> Can you get a good demo first? LCD should have better brightness during the day, but a DLP can still look great. Not sure on black levels...


Well what I thought was cheap/great deal turns out not to be. I can get TV brand new in original box for 900. Question that I have now is DLP even worth it or is there something better that is also big in size with great pic quality besides a projector? If there isn't what kind of projector can I get that is great and also not breaking the bank cause I have no idea about projectors and what to look for that are good projector and also what I would need to have as a projector set up.

No I can not demo it it is in St.Louis and I live in Chicago and I using my dad to contact his work warehouse where the TV is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

bmurphy2121 said:


> Well what I thought was cheap/great deal turns out not to be. I can get TV brand new in original box for 900. Question that I have now is DLP even worth it or is there something better that is also big in size with great pic quality besides a projector? If there isn't what kind of projector can I get that is great and also not breaking the bank cause I have no idea about projectors and what to look for that are good projector and also what I would need to have as a projector set up.
> 
> No I can not demo it it is in St.Louis and I live in Chicago and I using my dad to contact his work warehouse where the TV is.


I think DLP is still worth it and it is the cheapest way to get a big screen TV. I think LCD killed most of the DLP TVs because they are thinner and more stylish, not because they produce a much better picture. Most people just don't want a huge ugly box of a TV, but in reality, much larger speakers can fit in a huge box. I have not actually seen the brand new Mitsu DLPs. Maybe I'll demo them myself at some point. Mitsu is good at TVs.

Projectors are good too, but controlled room lighting is much more important then with a TV. I myself might go with a Mitsu DLP TV just because they are so cheap. My main complaint about DLP is the color wheel and bulb can go out (the samsung TVs used to fail often). The bulb gets dimmer over time as well. In some cases the color wheel can be audible. All minor issues as long as the parts don't fail early and just out of warranty.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd pass and save the g's for a projector. As far as what type... you can get a good projector for $1k, a very good one for $2k (I have and love the Panasonic PT-AE4000U) and, of course, you can spend more with real but diminishing returns. Main issue is light control and suitable location (screen) to project onto. A projector is not going to work well if you cannot control (and I mean nearly completely block out) sunlight so you'll need heavy drapes over the windows or all evening/nighttime viewing. You can find much more info/advice on the Home Theater Projectors forum.

As far as a screen, you can project onto a wall with good results as long as the wall is free from visible texture or defects and "close" to white. If you're in an apartment, you probably have creamy off-white walls which will work in a pinch. But you could also paint a white screen (just use good white primer) for very good results and just paint it back the original color when you leave. There are other cost-effective DIY screen options, too. Check out the DIY Screens forum.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is there any DLPs to look for/stay away from? I think I will prob go with a DLP at this point due to the fact that I now know I can get one cheap and also I don't have to worry about wall treatments to control light. I would go with the projector but do not think it will work for me as of now. I def will look into one when I get my house and set up a dedicated room where I won't have a light issue at all. As fir as size of DLPs depth wise I'm not to concerned with that cause I have a stand and it already stick pretty for from wall as it is. Now I just need to know that to look for or watch out for. Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't have any experience with them but I'm sure someone will chime in.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

As far as I know, Mitsubishi is the only company left who makes a DLP TV. I'd stray from a Samsung DLP, but I don't think they make them anymore.

All modern electronics seem to fail early, compared to older TVs that used to last 20+ years, but Mitsu is probably the last brand to screw you over in the quality department. It might be worth getting a extended in house warranty if your really worried about it.

The latest stuff is designed to be easier to work on compared to some of the first DLP TVs. I changed a lamp on a Samsung DLP TV a few years ago and it was easy as pie.


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Generic said:


> As far as I know, Mitsubishi is the only company left who makes a DLP TV. I'd stray from a Samsung DLP, but I don't think they make them anymore.
> 
> All modern electronics seem to fail early, compared to older TVs that used to last 20+ years, but Mitsu is probably the last brand to screw you over in the quality department. It might be worth getting a extended in house warranty if your really worried about it.
> 
> The latest stuff is designed to be easier to work on compared to some of the first DLP TVs. I changed a lamp on a Samsung DLP TV a few years ago and it was easy as pie.


Well I ended up getting a brand new in box Mitsu WD-65638 with a 4yr warranty too for a great buy. So for I really like it and the pic looks great right out of the box. I have searched all over and can not find any good reads on how to calibrate the it so that it looks even better. I know it can be done as I have done that to my Sammy but can not find anything for the Mitsu yet tho.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

bmurphy2121 said:


> Well I ended up getting a brand new in box Mitsu WD-65638 with a 4yr warranty too for a great buy. So for I really like it and the pic looks great right out of the box. I have searched all over and can not find any good reads on how to calibrate the it so that it looks even better. I know it can be done as I have done that to my Sammy but can not find anything for the Mitsu yet tho.


Congrats. Hope you enjoy it!

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

koyaan said:


> I think the real point here is that 1000-1200 for the Mitsu isn't really that great a deal as the current model is selling for less than $1000.


:rofl:Ummmm, no. No it isn't selling for LESS than a $1000.


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Superior Audio said:


> :rofl:Ummmm, no. No it isn't selling for LESS than a $1000.


Well it depends on what model you are talking about, cause I was able to get mine for $1200.


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

sga2 said:


> Congrats. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


So for I really like it the only thing that I thought would be better is the control of the pic setting such as contrat but I keep forgetting that it has a color wheel so Im not able to control individual colors like in my LCD. I havent been able to calibrate it yet tho so maybe when im able to do that I will really be even better looking. Is there anywhere I can get the 3D starter kit for cheap as I might want to have it.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

bmurphy2121 said:


> Well it depends on what model you are talking about, cause I was able to get mine for $1200.


I'm sorry...but I learned in math class that 1200 was MORE than 1000. But maybe things have changed with 'new' math?:rofl:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Mitsubishi's DLP RPTV's offer tremendous value. I especially like the fact that Replacement Lamps only cost 99 Dollars whereas the Replacement Lamp for my Sony SXRD retails for 250 Dollars.

As Panels have become both larger and cheaper, I do think RPTV's make the most sense in the 73 and 82 Inch sizes, but it would still be quite difficult to find a 65 Inch Panel for 1200 Dollars let alone 1000 Dollars new, but if prices keep on dropping as they have been I do think 65 Inch Panels will be easily available in that range in the near future. I believe that is a factor in Mitsubishi now having a 92 Inch Model and them dropping LCD Panels to focus on DLP's 73 Inches and larger as the core business.

I do think getting an Extended Warranty is an excellent idea for RPTV's. Also, Best Buy does have a 65 Inch Model that is On Sale for $949 that retails for $1199. They also have a 60 Inch Model for $769 right now that Retails for $999 Dollars. That 60 Inch price is amazing for a 1080p 3D HDTV.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Mitsubishi's DLP RPTV's offer tremendous value. I especially like the fact that Replacement Lamps only cost 99 Dollars whereas the Replacement Lamp for my Sony SXRD retails for 250 Dollars.
> 
> As Panels have become both larger and cheaper, I do think RPTV's make the most sense in the 73 and 82 Inch sizes, but it would still be quite difficult to find a 65 Inch Panel for 1200 Dollars let alone 1000 Dollars new, but if prices keep on dropping as they have been I do think 65 Inch Panels will be easily available in that range in the near future. I believe that is a factor in Mitsubishi now having a 92 Inch Model and them dropping LCD Panels to focus on DLP's 73 Inches and larger as the core business.
> ...


Yes I see that you have done your home work :clap:. I infact got the deal from Best Buy. I went to the local Best Buy store and told them what I was looking for and asked if they had any for display at the time they did not. So I looked around some more. So on the Best Buy web they had the 65 for $949 and they credited that price in stores so I got that TV along with there 4 yr warranty so that is where I came up with the $1200
price tag. So I picked that TV up couldnt pass the deal up like that.


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Superior Audio said:


> I'm sorry...but I learned in math class that 1200 was MORE than 1000. But maybe things have changed with 'new' math?:rofl:


Your a funny one . Yeah Math has changed . No I got mine from Best Buy and for $949 plus a warranty which gave me a total of $1200. So I thought it was a good deal so I took it.:neener:


----------

